# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  فرقة الدبكة المشاركة في عرس أيمن على الصيف ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inL--o5pN_A[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## N_tarawneh

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

ما احلاك انت والفرقة بتدبكو كثير مليح بس زي مااتفقنا يانادر وانتة هيك عرا مافي دبكة لازم تلبسو بدل

----------


## احساس المطر

الف مبروك يا ايمن مقدما 

وشكرا نادر على الفيديو الجميل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> الف مبروك يا ايمن مقدما 
> 
> وشكرا نادر على الفيديو الجميل


الله يبارك فيكي طبعا هاي من اشهر الفرق بالعالم وزي ماشفتي دبك اخونا نادر بالفيديو فأنهم بيستاهلو ال200 كيلو موز طبعا هذا بعد الخصم ولا هم بياخذو اتعاب اكثر من هيك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ما احلاك انت والفرقة بتدبكو كثير مليح بس زي مااتفقنا يانادر وانتة هيك عرا مافي دبكة لازم تلبسو بدل


يعني عجبتك الفرقة ...

نحجزها ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الف مبروك يا ايمن مقدما 
> 
> وشكرا نادر على الفيديو الجميل


الله يبارك فيك ِ يا حلا ...

وبعرسك رح أحجز إلك فرقة بساس ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الله يبارك فيكي طبعا هاي من اشهر الفرق بالعالم وزي ماشفتي دبك اخونا نادر بالفيديو فأنهم بيستاهلو ال200 كيلو موز طبعا هذا بعد الخصم ولا هم بياخذو اتعاب اكثر من هيك


قلتلي موز ...

هاه ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

*ولا يا ايمن ليش ما عزمتني على عرسك   *

----------


## ayman

> *ولا يا ايمن ليش ما عزمتني على عرسك   *


عرس مين يازلمة لسه بعدنا عم نرتب الأمور انا بس طلبت من نادر يجبلي عرض عن الفرقة حتى اعرف اختار لني بصراحة محتار بين هاي الفرقة وفرقة تانية عرفت

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

عرس مين يازلمة لسه بعدنا عم نرتب الأمور انا بس طلبت من نادر يجبلي عرض عن الفرقة حتى اعرف اختار لني بصراحة محتار بين هاي الفرقة وفرقة تانية عرفت  



لا بس شو بدك بتطولت السيرة الفرقة هاي من الاخر لايق عليك *

----------


## ayman

> *
> 
> 
> لا بس شو بدك بتطولت السيرة الفرقة هاي من الاخر لايق عليك *


اه والله بيجننو  شو رأيك احجزلك اياهم ولا بتحب تسجل معهم بالفرقة ؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

اه والله بيجننو  شو رأيك احجزلك اياهم ولا بتحب تسجل معهم بالفرقة ؟؟



لا عمي مبروك عليك الفرقة وصاحب الفرقة كمان ( نادر ) *

----------


## ayman

> *
> 
> 
> لا عمي مبروك عليك الفرقة وصاحب الفرقة كمان ( نادر ) *



الله يبارك فيك وانت ترى معزوم على العرس ولأني بحبك راح اخليك تقود الفرقة واعطيك قرن موز تلولح فيه

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يبارك فيك وانت ترى معزوم على العرس ولأني بحبك راح اخليك تقود الفرقة واعطيك قرن موز تلولح فيه



انت بس اتجوز وما عليك 

يوم عرسك بدي اجيبلك زعران الغويرية ومخيم شلنر يدبكو بعرسك طبعاً كلهم طافين يكونو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> انت بس اتجوز وما عليك 
> 
> يوم عرسك بدي اجيبلك زعران الغويرية ومخيم شلنر يدبكو بعرسك طبعاً كلهم طافين يكونو


عن اي عرس بتحكي ؟ عمي كلها كذبة بكذبة انا مابدي اتجوز ولا راح اتجوز انا مكيف هيك 

بدك تجبلي التايهة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

ما شاء الله دبيكه نخب اول!!

----------


## العالي عالي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman
					

عن اي عرس بتحكي ؟ عمي كلها كذبة بكذبة انا مابدي اتجوز ولا راح اتجوز انا مكيف هيك 

بدك تجبلي التايهة 


شو يا رجل هدول معلمين بالدبكة وبعدين بدون موز انت بس جيب كم لتر بيرة وعرق واترك الباقي عليهم *

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يزلمه يا نادر انته عليك كل مقلب احلى من الثاني 
والله فقعت من الضحك لما شفت الموضوع 
من وين بتجيب السوالف هاي

----------


## باريسيا

*والله الي بالفرح بيكيفوا على هيك شغله جديده واول واحد بيعلها 
كيف ياايمن احلا فرح قدملك نادر ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *والله الي بالفرح بيكيفوا على هيك شغله جديده واول واحد بيعلها 
> كيف ياايمن احلا فرح قدملك نادر ..*


رجعت نكشة الموضوع باريسيا 

الله يكون بعونك يا ايمن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> رجعت نكشة الموضوع باريسيا 
> 
> الله يكون بعونك يا ايمن


الله بعين شو بدنا نعمل  بعدين نكشة زيادة على الجبل ماراح تفرق عندي

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله بعين شو بدنا نعمل  بعدين نكشة زيادة على الجبل ماراح تفرق عندي


بس دير بالك نادر رجع على المنتدى وحميان عليك وعلى  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> بس دير بالك نادر رجع على المنتدى وحميان عليك وعلى


مليون مرحبا  خليه الواحد يطلع بالقرف الي فيه وويضحك شوية

----------


## العالي عالي

> مليون مرحبا  خليه الواحد يطلع بالقرف الي فيه وويضحك شوية


يا عمي القط ما بحب إلى خناقو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> يا عمي القط ما بحب إلى خناقو


سنحك انت وامثالك  المثل الصحيح ضرب الحبيب زبيب

----------


## العالي عالي

> سنحك انت وامثالك  المثل الصحيح ضرب الحبيب زبيب


حتى صاير تستعمل لهجت نادر كمان 

والله يا عمي نادر صار مأثر فيك وفي باقي الاعضاء  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> حتى صاير تستعمل لهجت نادر كمان 
> 
> والله يا عمي نادر صار مأثر فيك وفي باقي الاعضاء


هههههههههههههههه

 لا ياروحي انا الي شخصيتي المستقلة وما بكتسب اشي من احد انا هيك خشبة لا بتروح ولا بتيجي

----------


## العالي عالي

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
>  لا ياروحي انا الي شخصيتي المستقلة وما بكتسب اشي من احد انا هيك خشبة لا بتروح ولا بتيجي


قصدك انت لوح لا بتستقبل ولا بترسل ما في شبكة يعني عندك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *والله الي بالفرح بيكيفوا على هيك شغله جديده واول واحد بيعلها 
> كيف ياايمن احلا فرح قدملك نادر ..*


شو يا باريسيا / بشوفك صايرة كوندشن 2 طن ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو يا باريسيا / بشوفك صايرة كوندشن 2 طن ...


والله يا نادر انا شايف انك من بعد ما رجعت على المنتدى داخل حميان  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله يا نادر انا شايف انك من بعد ما رجعت على المنتدى داخل حميان


انت شو شايف غير وهيك / وشو بتقترح ...!!!؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> شو يا باريسيا / بشوفك صايرة كوندشن 2 طن ...


*اثنين طن وزني وله تكييفي ..
روح ياعم هو صاححلك .؟!!! *

----------


## باريسيا

> رجعت نكشة الموضوع باريسيا 
> 
> الله يكون بعونك يا ايمن


* 


 والله بكيف ايمن ..حب قلبه الضحك والفرفشه ..*

----------


## العالي عالي

> انت شو شايف غير وهيك / وشو بتقترح ...!!!؟؟؟


إلى بتشوفو انت مناسب بكون مناسب بالنسبة إلى 

هو انا بقدر اخالفك  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> إلى بتشوفو انت مناسب بكون مناسب بالنسبة إلى 
> 
> هو انا بقدر اخالفك


الله يبارك فيك يا عالي / الله يشهد قديش محبتك بقلبي ...

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *اثنين طن وزني وله تكييفي ..
> روح ياعم هو صاححلك .؟!!! *


نفسي بس أفهم مرة شو بتكتبي ... :Db465236ff:  

وشو هاي ((وله)) ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يبارك فيك يا عالي / الله يشهد قديش محبتك بقلبي ...


احرجتني  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

> نفسي بس أفهم مرة شو بتكتبي ... 
> 
> وشو هاي ((وله)) ...!!!؟؟؟


*انت احكيت عني تكييف اتنين طن ..
بحكيلك تنين طن وزن الجهاز التكييف او سرعتها وقوة تبريدها ..

هون كلمة وله يعني او ..
شو جاي على بالك تفقعلي غير المراره ..*

----------


## ayman

> قصدك انت لوح لا بتستقبل ولا بترسل ما في شبكة يعني عندك


ياعيني عليك لوووووووووووووح انا

----------


## العالي عالي

> ياعيني عليك لوووووووووووووح انا


في من الواحد لم يكون لوح ولا بستقبل ولا برسل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

*هذه اجمل فرقة شاهدتها في حياتي*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *هذه اجمل فرقة شاهدتها في حياتي*


ورح تنبسط أكثر على الصيف لما تشوفهم بعرس أيمن برقعوا على البيست رقع ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو نعيم

> ورح تنبسط أكثر على الصيف لما تشوفهم بعرس أيمن برقعوا على البيست رقع ...


*ارجو من الاخ ايمن ان يقوم بدعوتي الى عرسه والف مبروك الرقع مقدماً* 
 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ayman

> *ارجو من الاخ ايمن ان يقوم بدعوتي الى عرسه والف مبروك الرقع مقدماً*


اهلا وسهلا بس روح عند نادر حبيبك مو انا  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اهلا وسهلا بس روح عند نادر حبيبك مو انا


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> اهلا وسهلا بس روح عند نادر حبيبك مو انا


شو مالك على ابو نعيم  :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> شو مالك على ابو نعيم


انا نفسي افهم انت شو دخلك بالنص انا والزلمة بنصطفل  

خليك برة ولا تلعب بالنار احسن ما تحرق اصابيعك

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا نفسي افهم انت شو دخلك بالنص انا والزلمة بنصطفل  
> 
> خليك برة ولا تلعب بالنار احسن ما تحرق اصابيعك



كيف ما داخل لعلمك ابو نعيم بكون اخوي الكبير  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> كيف ما داخل لعلمك ابو نعيم بكون اخوي الكبير


طيب شو اعملك  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> طيب شو اعملك


يا رجل شو شو تعملي اقعد ساكت بلاش اطبش حنكك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> يا رجل شو شو تعملي اقعد ساكت بلاش اطبش حنكك


هههههههههههههههههههه

ياريت اتطبشني بس مافي قطعة سليمة اطبشها  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياريت اتطبشني بس مافي قطعة سليمة اطبشها


شكلك ماكل هوا يا لعين الحرسي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا سقا الله وأنا شايفك عريس يا أيمن ، والقرود بترقص حواليك ... :Db465236ff:  

وقائد فرقة القرود العالي عالي طبعا ً ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا سقا الله وأنا شايفك عريس يا أيمن ، والقرود بترقص حواليك ... 
> 
> وقائد فرقة القرود العالي عالي طبعا ً ...


والله يا ايمن نادر اخد راحتو كتير معنا ولازم نضعلو حد  :Bl (14):  

خحط ايدك بايدي وخلينا نرد عليه  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> والله يا ايمن نادر اخد راحتو كتير معنا ولازم نضعلو حد  
> 
> خحط ايدك بايدي وخلينا نرد عليه


 لاعمي كل واحد يدافع عن حالو هو واحد ونحن اتنين وهذا الحكي ما بيصير انا ضد الشلل والعصابات 

كل واحد بيتحمل مسؤلية نفسه

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لاعمي كل واحد يدافع عن حالو هو واحد ونحن اتنين وهذا الحكي ما بيصير انا ضد الشلل والعصابات 
> 
> كل واحد بيتحمل مسؤلية نفسه


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> 


الله يبسطك على طول ان اشاء الله 
 بس حسابك جاي على الطريق هلا مو فاضي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يبسطك على طول ان اشاء الله 
>  بس حسابك جاي على الطريق هلا مو فاضي


انو حساب والله  نادر راح يطبق المثل إلى بقول 

اتغذي فيه قبل ما يتعشي فيك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> انو حساب والله  نادر راح يطبق المثل إلى بقول 
> 
> اتغذي فيه قبل ما يتعشي فيك


ياسيدي الأهم الي بيضحك بالنهاية

----------


## العالي عالي

> ياسيدي الأهم الي بيضحك بالنهاية


بنشوف مين بضحك بالاخر والله شكلني بدي اقلب عليك وعلى نادر كمان  :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> بنشوف مين بضحك بالاخر والله شكلني بدي اقلب عليك وعلى نادر كمان


حاول تقلب علي وشوف شو بيصير فيك ياعالي  انا ادواتي اكبر واوسع من نادر  وصدقني راح تندم  كثيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
علقت بين ايمن و العالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> حاول تقلب علي وشوف شو بيصير فيك ياعالي  انا ادواتي اكبر واوسع من نادر  وصدقني راح تندم  كثيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر


شو يعني بتهدد روح اعلى ما بخيلك اركبو  :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> شو يعني بتهدد روح اعلى ما بخيلك اركبو


محمد انا بعطيك اخر فرصة تنسحب احسن ما تلقى ما لا يرضيك  ولا يسرك و يأسر فكرك ويقلق منامك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اذا سيداتي سادتي ما زالت المناوشات مستمره بين ايمن و العالي 
ولا ندري عن ماذا ستنجم الاحداث 
سنوافيكم بكل التفاصيل 
حول .....

----------


## ayman

> اذا سيداتي سادتي ما زالت المناوشات مستمره بين ايمن و العالي 
> ولا ندري عن ماذا ستنجم الاحداث 
> سنوافيكم بكل التفاصيل 
> حول .....


اطلعب برا الموضوع يامحمد خليك محضر خير

----------


## العالي عالي

> اذا سيداتي سادتي ما زالت المناوشات مستمره بين ايمن و العالي 
> ولا ندري عن ماذا ستنجم الاحداث 
> سنوافيكم بكل التفاصيل 
> حول .....


محمد لا تتدخل بيني وبين ايمن بلاش نتفق عليك بالاخر وتطلع انت الخسران :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> محمد لا تتدخل بيني وبين ايمن بلاش نتفق عليك بالاخر وتطلع انت الخسران


وافني على غرفة الأجتماعات اليوم حتى نرسم الخطة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> وافني على غرفة الأجتماعات اليوم حتى نرسم الخطة


اوك مان انا سابقك :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا جماعه انا بس مراسل 
بنقل اخر التطورات 
شو منا انسوي لازم اضحي مشان المهنه

----------


## ayman

> يا جماعه انا بس مراسل 
> بنقل اخر التطورات 
> شو منا انسوي لازم اضحي مشان المهنه


خليك بالسماعات والأبر تعونك احسنلك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> خليك بالسماعات والأبر تعونك احسنلك


الله يسامحك 
طيب شايف كيف دخولي على الخط خلاك تتصالح انته و العالي 
هاذ كان هدفي من البدايه ..... :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا أيمن لينا وحقك علينا ...

وقرودنا والعالي على حسابك ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> الله يسامحك 
> طيب شايف كيف دخولي على الخط خلاك تتصالح انته و العالي 
> هاذ كان هدفي من البدايه .....


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين قلك اني تصالحت مع العالي انا عم اكسب بوقت حتى انفذ الهجوم الشامل  انا بخليه يفكر اني معو بس انا عم اجهز 
ومرة تانية خليك برا الموضوع احسن مايصيبك طرطشة

----------


## ayman

> يا أيمن لينا وحقك علينا ...
> 
> وقرودنا والعالي على حسابك ...


اخ منك بتلعب على الحبلين انت  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مين قلك اني تصالحت مع العالي انا عم اكسب بوقت حتى انفذ الهجوم الشامل  انا بخليه يفكر اني معو بس انا عم اجهز 
> ومرة تانية خليك برا الموضوع احسن مايصيبك طرطشة


انا مستعد لأي هجوم بري او جوي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> انا مستعد لأي هجوم بري او جوي


لابري ولا جوي هجوم الكتروني مغناطيسي حارق للأعصاب 

محمد اذا راح تتضايق احكيلي من هلا قبل ما اعمل اشي

----------


## العالي عالي

> لابري ولا جوي هجوم الكتروني مغناطيسي حارق للأعصاب 
> 
> محمد اذا راح تتضايق احكيلي من هلا قبل ما اعمل اشي


ليش مين انت لسأل عن هجومك  :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ayman

> ليش مين انت لسأل عن هجومك


راح نشوف  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

> راح نشوف


 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):  
 :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:   :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:44ebcbb04a:   :44ebcbb04a:   :44ebcbb04a:   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (14):   :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):   :SnipeR (43):  *انتوا نهفه*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

والله يا مها المنتدى كله نهفة   والشباب احزاب 

وانا اتوقع انو العالي ناوي على نية للشباب 

وخاصة نادر وايمن 

بعد دعاية البف باف
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله يا مها المنتدى كله نهفة   والشباب احزاب 
> 
> وانا اتوقع انو العالي ناوي على نية للشباب 
> 
> وخاصة نادر وايمن 
> 
> بعد دعاية البف باف



لا تخاف كل اشي بوقت حلو 

ان الله مع الصابرين

----------

